# Crushing Leftover Acrylic



## kenlholley (Apr 23, 2015)

I thought I saw something here a while back on how to crush left over acrylics to make stained glass type blanks.  I looked but couldn't find it.  How does one crush it up?  I tried a hammer but it seemed kind of inefficient.  Maybe some one has a better way???

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## Gary Beasley (Apr 23, 2015)

It's not fast but a hammer works. You want the chunks pretty small or there will be large voids of clear pr in the blank. I got interesing results with a nickel tube glued into one.


----------



## j_b_fischer (Apr 24, 2015)

I wonder if putting the blank in the freezer for several hours would help it break apart easier.  If you try it, let us know how well (or not) it works.


----------



## Edward Cypher (Apr 24, 2015)

*Stained glass sierra*

Is this what you were looking for??


View in Gallery

 I use a hammer and cold chisel and repour in colored PR.  Have done them in white, black and blue.


----------



## kenlholley (Apr 26, 2015)

That pen looks beautiful.  I guess the hammer is the way to go.  Thanks everyone.


----------

